# Can I bring back stiffness after 50-60 days of riding?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You could get liners for them. Something like the Remind Solution liners.

Solution Snowboard Boot Liner - Remind Insoles


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Extazy said:


> Or should I just stop charging like a maniac and focus more on buttering and park cause they seem to be better in that?).


You want to spend the next 30 days on the hill buttering? What kind of a question is this? 
I doubt reminds will give you back the stiffness you so desire. Get your credit card and go buy a better pair of boots.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Powerwrap style liners, like some of the aftermarket Intuitions, will give you back stiffness. Even make them more comfortable than when they were brand new. If you add a powerstrap, they might even make them stiffer and more responsive than they used to be.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I rotate a number of boots. My boots last longer, and are always dry. Agree with Ridibend buy a new pair of boots...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

New boots....


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> You could get liners for them. Something like the Remind Solution liners.
> 
> Solution Snowboard Boot Liner - Remind Insoles


This looks tempting, only 80$. Have you used them?


ridinbend said:


> You want to spend the next 30 days on the hill buttering? What kind of a question is this?
> I doubt reminds will give you back the stiffness you so desire. Get your credit card and go buy a better pair of boots.


Did you have a chance to use reminds? I just want to spend boot money for a great trip to somewhere like Jackson Hole. And since Nike Stopped making boots gotta find new fitting boot, and that might take some time.


Mig Fullbag said:


> Powerwrap style liners, like some of the aftermarket Intuitions, will give you back stiffness. Even make them more comfortable than when they were brand new. If you add a powerstrap, they might even make them stiffer and more responsive than they used to be.


They look good but man ~180$ for a liner only? Are they that great? Did you use them?


SnowDogWax said:


> I rotate a number of boots. My boots last longer, and are always dry. Agree with Ridibend buy a new pair of boots...


Hmmm, that's a good idea to not throw out my old boots.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Extazy said:


> They look good but man ~180$ for a liner only? Are they that great? Did you use them?


I have not used the Intuition ones, but they come highly recommended by friends. I have the Scarpa ones, which are basically the same, because I found a great deal on them when I was looking to try the Intuitions. Intuition is now making the Scarpa ones. I have changed boots three times since I have these liners. Kept the same liners. They will outlast your boots. And the aftermarket Intuitions are not the same ones offered stock in some of the snowboard brand boot models.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I have not used the Intuition ones, but they come highly recommended by friends. I have the Scarpa ones, which are basically the same, because I found a great deal on them when I was looking to try the Intuitions. Intuition is now making the Scarpa ones. I have changed boots three times since I have these liners. Kept the same liners. They will outlast your boots. And the aftermarket Intuitions are not the same ones offered stock in some of the snowboard brand boot models.


My Scarpas are on their last winter, and I will buy Intuitions as my next ones for sure.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah I have reminds in all my boots. They definitely can revive a boot somewhat. Liners could help a lot too but liners are expensive. I get saving cash for a trip but boots are pivotal.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I use the Remind liners. I love them, but just a note, they're definitely stiff and tight fitting for their size.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+ 1. Reminds are excellent.

I'm running Remind Liners as well. For the nominal price, they will bring your boots back to life. You will easily get the balance of this season out of your boots while you search for new ones. 

Once you have them, you will likely keep your old boots for some time.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow so many people do that huh? I guess I will give reminds a try. Already been using their insole.

Also noticed in 2017th thread new Solomon boots for wide feet, really got interested!

Thank you guys!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Did you have in the plastic j bars? There were two different stiffnesses and you could also put them both in.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Kenai said:


> Did you have in the plastic j bars? There were two different stiffnesses and you could also put them both in.


Oh never though about using both of them. Will give it a try.


----------

